# Mirada - 21 Months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Really pleased with how she's looking


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't critique, but she's beautiful! Is she ASL? 
I'm not usually a fan, but she's stunning! And I like how her entire back right leg isn't on the ground.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice Xeph! Congrats!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, Konotashi, 100% American show lines 

Thank you for the compliments, ladies.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mirada's 23 months old today


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Substantial female with high withers going into a good topline. Good placement of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation in front, excellent behind. Weak pasterns, good feet, very feminine head though the latter almost doesn't fit her very thick body. She looks a bit heavy in the photos and I don't care for the very deep and prominent chest/breast area.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> She looks a bit heavy in the photos and I don't care for the very deep and prominent chest/breast area.


I find this interesting, since everybody else comments on how much they like it. Always interesting to hear other opinions.

I did fudge on her age a bit, she's 22 months today.

I promise that she's not fat (in fact, I've been trying to put weight on her, she's been underweight), but she does have a very broad ribcage , which can definitely make her look chunky.

Thanks for the critique ^_^

ETA


> very feminine head though the latter almost doesn't fit her very thick body.


I do agree. She's got a weak underjaw. I wish her muzzle were stronger, as it would give a better impression with the rest of her body.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the last picture better-Its funny in reading this people always say my older dog is overweight and I think some of it is how she is built-she is short and stocky


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Markings can also affect how a dog looks weight wise, holland  Mirada's black markings are low and curved, which can make her belly look saggy and more pronounced, as opposed to dogs that are saddled higher, so their underline looks straighter, and they don't look paunchy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Anja is a bi-color DDR/West lines so she is blocky to begin with


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

In ASL circles, she would get positive comments for her prosternum. I have noted that dogs with this feature in these lines often exhibit front motion that is considered good by the fancy.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> In ASL circles, she would get positive comments for her prosternum.


And she does indeed! I have seen dogs with too much forechest, but as of late, I've noticed lots of dogs really lacking in the department. Very flat, no depth at all.


----------

